# brute 750 running like crap.....need some help!!



## reddog08 (Dec 19, 2010)

OK fellas I used to be involved in this board but its been a long time. Anyway 08 brute sat up for about three mths. Started it up recently and she was running really rough. Figured the wonderful ethanol gas had given up, so I sucked it all out, filled it with brand new 93 octane and seafoam to clean things up. After about 30 minutes of idling it got better but still the throttle response wasn't there. This was last weekend. Started it up tonight to let it run for a while and was worse. At first the rpms surged up and dwn for a while. So I took it for a ride around the block. Would run fine for a sec then bog bad and backfire like it was only running on one cylinder, then would clear up again. This was back and forth all the way around the block. Got back home and wouldn't hardly idle at all. Kept dying and would have to give it throttle to start again, and would not stay running for nothing. Anyone have any ideas? I'm lost


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

First thoughts are definitely fuel related. Check fuel pump and make sure it is putting out the proper amount. I believe the method for it is listed in the manual. If that's good I would try to clean out injectors. Past that maybe an issue with TPS? That could cause the surging you are experiencing. May also want to do a couple spark plug checks. See if they are fouled out and ensure both give consistent fire.

Sorry I am not as familiar with the EFI bikes to give much more detail than this.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeap deff check out your fuel pump and plugs. If the bike set up as long as u say and uve experienced climate and humidity changes it could very well be fouled plugs. Also give u filter and airbox intake a good look over for any rat nest or obstructions

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reddog08 (Dec 19, 2010)

If it was a fouled plug wouldnt it do it consistently instead of clearing up from time to time? Thanks guys


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Nt all the time with a fould plug but most of the time. Jus about willimg to bet the sock on bottom of ur fuel pump is stopped up

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reddog08 (Dec 19, 2010)

This sock is the fuel filter? Is it something that can be cleaned out, or does it need replacing? Also whats the best way to get to the fuel pump?


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Its a small soxk like filter on the bottom of the pump inside the tank. Best way is to pull baxk fenders off and tank is right ther. Its 6 or 8 8mm bolts that hold the pump in take them out and unplug elextrical conextion and fuel line. Then jus pic pump straight up. U will see the sock on the bottom of pump. Its easy and xheap to replace. Can get one at any local parts store like auto zone or advanxed. Hear is a pic of the airtex part number for the sock u need. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## holladaymtm (Apr 7, 2012)

If its plugs I would definately exchange with the iRidiums they dont foul near as easy as regular ones. Heres the part number for the plugs NGK iRidium CR7EIX and there only few bucks more... I agree with fuel pump more than likely..


----------



## reddog08 (Dec 19, 2010)

So im gonna try a new fuel filter and plugs on sunday. Hopefully this does the trick, if not im guessing a new fuel pump is in order. I just dont see how it would go out just sotting there. I mean yea it sat for about 3 mths without being started but thats really not that long. Its been longer than that before without being started. I guess i need to put some stabil in it. Cause the way i work thats the last thing on my mind is starting it once a wk. Until its time to ride.

Thx for all yhe help guys at least i have a direction to go now. Ill keep everyone informed


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Its the ethanol gas. Its real bad on them. If the new sock on bottom dosent fix it and ur pump is still acting up ther is another filter inside the top of the filter houseing that can be removed. Its a lil more involved in it though. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I would just use sea foam it is better than stabil and can be used to stabilize fuel and I would check your fuel pressure before changing the pump the are pricey


----------



## holladaymtm (Apr 7, 2012)

Ethanol is so evil on the carbs on stuff...Made my YZF 450 act stupid and had to get em cleaned...


----------



## reddog08 (Dec 19, 2010)

That airtex fs131 looks nothing like the one that came out. Will it work????


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Only difference should just be the Airtex is rectangular instead of oval, and its a little longer. I routinely replace mine with the Airtex about once every 6 months to ensure that my pump stays free flowing and doesnt burn up. I mean you change your fuel filter on your vehicles, so it only makes sense to routinely do the same to your atv. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## reddog08 (Dec 19, 2010)

It goes on there just fine but the cover that was over it on the bottom will not go over it since its bigger. Is it OK to not put that cover back on


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Yea bud its fine to run without the plastic cover. The filter will work jus fine.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reddog08 (Dec 19, 2010)

bigblackbrute said:


> Yea bud its fine to run without the plastic cover. The filter will work jus fine.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


Cool thx. Gonna put it on now


----------



## reddog08 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hot the plugs and new sock filter in..........now it wont start at all. Its not even trying. Just turning over like crazy. I cycled the key about ten times letting the fuel pump run....still nothing........thoughts?


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

How long is ur pump runing for when u turn ur key on and is it easy to hear the pump huming.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## holladaymtm (Apr 7, 2012)

Check the coil connections that go into the boot on the spark plug or the positive and negative connection on the coil.. I had something similar when I swapped a coil was just loose connections.


----------



## reddog08 (Dec 19, 2010)

Guess it just took a while to get fuel. Gotter cranked and she purred like a kitty. Let it run for about 10 minutes, then went for a ride around the block. All is well and its running great.. thanks fellas for all the help. You guys rock


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

no problem bud glad that i could help ya get it back goin.


----------



## holladaymtm (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah man anytime you need help that what everyone is here for. This forums has people here that are willing to help anyone.. I have honestly prolly saved over 500 bucks and multiple shop visits since I got my account in April here because of helpful people finding parts that will interchange or helping figure out problems. But just saying welcome to MUDINMYBLOOD


----------



## Kris123 (Jun 4, 2016)

Sup boys I got a 2012 brute force 750 efi anyone help me out?


----------

